# Pontins - Norfolk - November 2014



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 16, 2014)

OK, so most of you know the history but here is a little more but its written by me. It closed down in 2008, In it's time it brought so much revenue to Hemsby and the little village thrived on it's tourists. This has been a place I have seen since I was knee high to a grasshopper as my grand parents have always lived around the corner. My grandad in fact has been keeping me updated in regards to the redevelopment plans (he is 86!!) So for me exploring this place was a little sad. 

So on to my pictures. 

A wall full of pictures drawn by the children that had stayed here 







The empty Key rack





Inside the show house 





Not much on the menu anymore 





Inside the reception area 





The Kids area 





The tennis courts





The Queen Vic, the only place I didn't get in to





This pic looks so strange, 2 ninja lookers on a kids seesaw! 





Part of the Go Kart track 





No Karting today 





The zipslide, unfortunately wasn't able to use it 





The go Kart track 





The holiday Chalet's 





A little decay 





Swimming room changing rooms - a bit trashed now 





The swimming pool, the last time I saw this there must have been 50 kids in it and it was full of water!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice report that 
must have a look round here sometime


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 16, 2014)

Decent set of pics there. The pool looks in pretty decent nick too. Got a bit of a POW feel, ah the budget holiday.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 16, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Nice report that
> must have a look round here sometime



Thanks, it is very quiet and quite surreal


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2014)

I loved this place when I went..and that swimming pool was great..lovely pics.looks like you had fun.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 16, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> I loved this place when I went..and that swimming pool was great..lovely pics.looks like you had fun.



Thanks Mikey, I loved the swimming pool too


----------



## sameth (Nov 16, 2014)

Had a quick look around here recently, but seem to have missed all the most interesting parts. The main building (the place with all the theming) looks awesome, but the actual accommodation units were pretty stripped.

Good pictures - thanks for sharing. I'll have to drop back sometime and get the bits I missed.


----------



## woody65 (Nov 17, 2014)

better be quick sold to persimmon homes and due for demolition


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 17, 2014)

scattergun said:


> Decent set of pics there. The pool looks in pretty decent nick too. Got a bit of a POW feel, ah the budget holiday.



It is, very budget lol


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 17, 2014)

sameth said:


> Had a quick look around here recently, but seem to have missed all the most interesting parts. The main building (the place with all the theming) looks awesome, but the actual accommodation units were pretty stripped.
> 
> Good pictures - thanks for sharing. I'll have to drop back sometime and get the bits I missed.



Yes I noticed that the chalets etc had been stripped and I think cable thieves had been in there too. There were a couple of open chalets which were in quite good condition actually. The caberet bit was interesting, eventually found entry but worth it


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 17, 2014)

Superb photos, I remember Pontins well although it was the Great Yarmouth one I went to.

I have a cuddly toy of the croc... although it could be a 'had' - I have no idea where he is now! 

Cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one! Looks a great explore. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 17, 2014)

woody65 said:


> better be quick sold to persimmon homes and due for demolition



That's right, my grandad has been going to the meetings and keeping me informed lol


----------



## woody65 (Nov 17, 2014)

Urbexbandoned said:


> That's right, my grandad has been going to the meetings and keeping me informed lol




it will end up with twice as many houses than they are been told anymore pics?


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice to see you got into the main building, great pictures!
I loved the pool too ;-)
I'll have to return now...


----------



## brickworx (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats great! I went to Pontins years ago....thanks.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks great. Fab report


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 18, 2014)

woody65 said:


> it will end up with twice as many houses than they are been told anymore pics?



Massive shame, the whole village is in uproar over it as it should have been sold as a leisure site to continue bringing revenue in. The redevelopment will be interesting.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 18, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Nice to see you got into the main building, great pictures!
> I loved the pool too ;-)
> I'll have to return now...



Took a little time, was about to give up when we found an entry point so well worth it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nearly hear the kids screaming with delight and sometimes the parents too!wonderful times.Great report.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

